# Fischereischein Crash Kurs



## bikerboy14

Liebe Foreaner, bitte verurteilt mich nicht dass ich so eine Anfrage stelle, aber ich will meinem Kumpel ein Angelschein zum Geburtstag schenken und er will nicht Wochenlang an einem Vorbereitungskurs teilnehmen!
Ich habe gehört dass  es Crash Kurse geben soll an denen man an einem Wochenende, sogar an einem Tag den Angelschein erwerben kann!

Hat einer von euch schon von solchen Kursen gehört.

Weiss nur das die Leute in Büsse gesammelt werden und nach Norden Kiel oder zur Prüfung gebracht werden.

Bei diesen Kursen fährt jeder mit einem Angelschein nach hause!

Währe für jede Info echt dankbar.

MfG
Niko


----------



## KawangA

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*

hmm in gurgle konnte ich nichts finden können ausser das viele anscheined sowas suchen.
vllt mal beim örtlichen fischereiamt anfragen angelverein etc.pp ?!

[spassmodus an]hört sich nach kaffeefahrt an, wenn leute quer durchs land getuckert werden.[spassmodus off]


----------



## bikerboy14

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*

Ich kenne einen Opa, er hat so einen Schein vor Jahren gemacht. Hat aber keine Telefon Nr. mehr. Er ist analphabet und hat trotzdem die Prüfung bestanden! (natürlich mit Hilfe von einem Prüfer)


----------



## Locke4865

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*

Als erstes wäre es gut zu wissen aus welchen Bundesland du kommst da Fischereirecht Ländersache ist


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*

Jo, Bundesland wäre nett zu wissen, und wieviel km Dein Kumpel fahren würde wenn er seinen Schein in 2 Stunden bekommen könnte.


----------



## bikerboy14

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*

Da ich selber aus Paderborn komme und der Opa ein Bekannter der Familie meiner Freundin ist, weiss ich nicht in welchem Bundesland er die Prüfung gemacht hat. Aber mein Kumpel würde auch 500 km fahren um den Schein an einem Tag zu machen!


----------



## Locke4865

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*

Das wird wohl nicht möglich sein da der FS in dem Bundesland gemacht werden muß in welchen man wohnt


----------



## Schleien-Stefan

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*

In den Angelzeitungen waren hinten drin früher immer Anzeigen für Kurse die an einem Wochenende zum Schein führen - da sollte sich was finden lassen.


----------



## bikerboy14

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> In den Angelzeitungen waren hinten drin früher immer Anzeigen für Kurse die an einem Wochenende zum Schein führen - da sollte sich was finden lassen.




Hast Du evtl. noch solche Zeitschriften zuhause?


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*

Hmm...500km, wow, hab mit allem gerechnet aber das einer soweit fährt nur um nich unbedingt den Lehrgang machen zu müssen hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Okay, in Potsdam kann er seinen Fischereischein machen, da ist der Vorbereitungskurs keine Pflicht.  >>>KLICK MAL HIER<<< . 

So, da er aber ohne Wissen auch dort nicht bestehen wird, hilft Ihm evtl. ein OnlinePrüfungsTest weiter, zum üben ect.  >>>KLICK MAL HIER<<< .

Wenn er der Meinung ist, und das sollte er bei dem Weg nach Potsdam sein, diesen Schein zu packen, dann kann er dort hinfahren, Kohle auf´n Tisch, Prüfungsbogen ausfüllen, abgeben, fertig. Prüfungszeugnis wird sofort an Ort und Stelle ausgehändigt. Er sollte sich allerdings erst erkundigen ob die Fischereischeinprüfung von Brandenburg bei Ihm auch anerkannt wird. 

Ahso: Hier mal die Prüfungsfragen für den Fischerreischein Brandenburg. >>>KLICK MAL HIER<<< . Zum üben, die Antwort A ist bei der PDF immer die richtige Antwort. Nachher in der Prüfung allerdings alles gemischt, also nich das er überall A anpinselt und sich wundert warum er durchgefallen ist 



Gruß Toxe


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> Das wird wohl nicht möglich sein da der FS in dem Bundesland gemacht werden muß in welchen man wohnt




Das ist Falsch ! !


----------



## Locke4865

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*

Wieso 
siehe Hier


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*

Okay alles klar, in diesem Fall hast Du doch Recht. Sorry #6


Dachte nur wegen Deinem Satz, (Das wird wohl nicht möglich sein da der FS in dem Bundesland gemacht werden muß in welchen man wohnt), das Du das allgemein gehalten hast. Da ich selbst meine Prüfung in einem anderen Bundesland gemacht habe, diese allerdings in Berlin anerkannt wurde. 

Okay somit hilft dem TE mein Tip mit Potsdam eh nicht weiter, also hilft wohl nur die CrashKursSuche in NRW. 

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Schleien-Stefan

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> In Bayern MUSS der Schein dort gemacht werden, wenn Du den ersten Wohnsitz dort hast - in BW glaube ich ist es genauso.....
> Außerdem ist dort der Vorbereitungskurs mit einer bestimmten Anzahl an Pflichtstunden erforderlich.



Wenn Du den Schein aber erst mal hast wird er in ganz Deutschland anerkannt... Manchmal hat man ja wegen Studium, Arbeit oder ähnlichem eh 2 Wohnsitze, da kann das schon interessant sein...


----------



## Salmotom

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*

langsam aber sicher müsste ich eigentlich am Umsatz beteiligt werden ^^

http://www.jagen-lernen.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=11&Itemid=13

bin ab morgen da und am Samstag ist dann Prüfung

@ Te , funktioniert aber nur wenn dein Bundesland die Prüfung aus dem Saarland anerkennt ...

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Rügenhexe

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*

Hallo ! In Stralsund kann man den Angelschein über´s Wochenende machen
fängt Freitag abends 17 uhr an, samstag den ganzen Tag sonntag bis nachmittag ´s  und Montag´s  Prüfung !  info´s findest du unter 
www.seesport-stralsund.de.
Gruß Rügenhexe


----------



## stephan148

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*

zum glück bin ich brandenburger. Wir brauchen nur nen bisschen lernen gehen zur prüfung und haben den FS und zahlen nur 25 für die prüfung


----------



## Neli

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*

Scheiß Bayern, ganz ehrlich. Warum muss das hier alles so kompliziert sein? Vorbereitungslehrgang ist Pflicht und der Termin zur Prüfung ist nur einmal im Jahr!!! Und man kann ihn nicht im anderen Bundesland machen und dann umschreiben lassen. Nichtmal wenn man für die Zeit seinen Wohnsitz in das andere Bundesland verlegt!!!
Sowas bescheuertes echt, das ist nichtmal beim Führerschein oder Jagdschein so kompliziert! Und am teuersten ist es in Bayern auch, aber das is ja eh klar, wie alles halt hier!

Ich will doch einfach nur n bisschen angeln!


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*



Neli schrieb:


> ...Nichtmal wenn man für die Zeit seinen Wohnsitz in das andere Bundesland verlegt...


 
Der Erstwohnsitz ist entscheidend.


----------



## omnimc

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*

ist schon komisch mit den Gesetzen. nach Eu Recht kannst du in Polen legal einen Führerschein machen und hier umtragen ist Günstiger z.b. lkw und Motorrad als hier. aber Angelschein ist nur Bundesland intern. (die Spinnen doch )


----------



## Jimmbo

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*

Guten Abend,

aufgrund meiner Arbeit, möchte ich meinen Angelschein in einem Tag bzw. Wochenende machen. Gibt es Kurse die ich auch online machen kann. Da ich aus Kreis Bremen komme weis ich nicht wo ich so ein Schnellkurs absolvieren kann. 

Wäre super wenn jemand mir helfen könnte.

)))


----------



## Xylence

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*

Nachdem ich meinen Schein gemacht habe, habe ich erfahren das man bei uns in der nähe (Bremen) den Schein in einem Crash Kurs machen kann an 1-2 Tagen. Aber ich weiß nicht wo du dich da melden kannst. Vielleicht kann google dir was ausspucken. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## BERND2000

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*



Jimmbo schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> aufgrund meiner Arbeit, möchte ich meinen Angelschein in einem Tag bzw. Wochenende machen. Gibt es Kurse die ich auch online machen kann. Da ich aus Kreis Bremen komme weis ich nicht wo ich so ein Schnellkurs absolvieren kann.
> 
> Wäre super wenn jemand mir helfen könnte.
> 
> )))


 
 Kann ich...
http://www.lfvbremen.de/5_Fischereiausbildung/10_Lehrplan.html

 Sonst bleiben Dier noch die Lehrgänge der Umgebung, seit wann gibt es in Niedersachsen eine Pflicht (am Lehrgang) teilzunehmen.
 Die werden nun fast alle im Winter Lehrgänge abhalten.
 Sieh halt zu das Du etwas mitnehmen kannst und nicht nur den Schein machst.

 @ Xylence 
 War`s so schlimm, das mit Lehrgang gemacht zu haben ?
 In Achim beginnt am Sonntag wohl wieder einer.


----------



## Xylence

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Kann ich...
> http://www.lfvbremen.de/5_Fischereiausbildung/10_Lehrplan.html
> 
> Sonst bleiben Dier noch die Lehrgänge der Umgebung, seit wann gibt es in Niedersachsen eine Pflicht (am Lehrgang) teilzunehmen.
> Die werden nun fast alle im Winter Lehrgänge abhalten.
> Sieh halt zu das Du etwas mitnehmen kannst und nicht nur den Schein machst.
> 
> @ Xylence
> War`s so schlimm, das mit Lehrgang gemacht zu haben ?
> In Achim beginnt am Sonntag wohl wieder einer.




Nein ich habe den Lehrgang in Achim im November gemacht. War spitze! Tolle Leute und super Lehrgangsleiter! Am Sonntag ist ein Kumpel von mir in Achim auch dabei. Ihm habe ich vom Crash Kurs gar nichts erzählt damit er den Lehrgang in Achim mitmacht. 

Dem TE ging es ja aber dadrum das sein Kumpel kein Bock hat den Lehrgang zumachen. (Kann ich aber nicht verstehen)

Ich habe zuvor auch 15 Jahre geangelt und trotzdem in jedem Lehrgang viel neues und interessantes dazu gelernt. Von daher würde ich jedem vom Crash Kurs abraten. Aber ein Normaler LG scheint für den Freund des TE keine Option zu sein. 

Ps. Hätte nicht erwähnen müssen das ich das nach meinem Lehrgang erfahren habe, das sorgte wohl für Verwirrung ;-).


----------



## Locke'

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte auch ganz gerne im Mai,Juni oder Julie meine Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen machen,
Leider bietet unser Angelverein erst einen Kurs Januar 2015 an.
Weil ich nicht so lange warten möchte suche ich nach einem Crashkurs kann aber weder bei google noch wo anderes was finden.

Dazu eine Frage wen ich die Prüfung zb in Bremen ablege kann ich dann den Fischerzeugniss Bei mir in der Behörde vorlegen und ein Fischerschein beantragen?
oder geht dass nicht weil ich die Prüfung wo anders gemacht habe?


----------



## Rannebert

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*

Ich lasse mich gerne belehren, bin mir auch nicht 100%ig sicher, aber:

Erstens ist das Ländersache, sprich Erstwohnsitz in Niedersachsen, also auch dort zur Prüfung.
Als Bremer Bürger kann man ab 18 Jahren einen 'Stockangelschein' beantragen, und die Gewässer in Bremen ohne weitere Prüfungen/Lehrgänge beangeln. Ist also auch kein Fischereischein. Ob und wie der dort machbar ist? Keine Ahnung.

Heisst daher, dass das so schwerlich machbar sein dürfte, noch dazu ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob man nicht auch sogar in direkter räumlicher Nähe zum Erstwohnsitz die Prüfung ablegen muss.

Allerdings solltest Du dir die Satzung vom angepeilten Verein mal genau anschauen, bzw. mit den Verantwortlichen sprechen, da bei mir (Region Braunschweig) nahezu jeder Angelverein Mitglieder auch ohne Schein ersteinmal aufnimmt, mit der Pflicht, die Prüfung zum nächstmöglichen Termin abzulegen.


----------



## Schugga

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*



Locke' schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich möchte auch ganz gerne im Mai,Juni oder Julie meine Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen machen,
> Leider bietet unser Angelverein erst einen Kurs Januar 2015 an.
> Weil ich nicht so lange warten möchte suche ich nach einem Crashkurs kann aber weder bei google noch wo anderes was finden.
> 
> Dazu eine Frage wen ich die Prüfung zb in Bremen ablege kann ich dann den Fischerzeugniss Bei mir in der Behörde vorlegen und ein Fischerschein beantragen?
> oder geht dass nicht weil ich die Prüfung wo anders gemacht habe?


 
Hey, Locke 

Deine Anfrage ist zwar schon ein paar Monate her, aber ich antworte dennoch mal:

Ich bin auch aus Niedersachsen und habe meinen Schein in Bremen (Bremerhaven) in einem "Crashkurs" (2 Wochenenden) gemacht. Das war beim ASV Unterweser.

Du bekommst dann nach bestandener Prüfung einen Beleg dass Du die Prüfung bestanden hast ("Fischereiprüfungszeugnis").
Damit gehst Du dann in Deinem Wohnort zum Bürgeramt, wo man Dir den Fischereierlaubnisschein ausstellt.


----------



## BERND2000

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*

@Schugga
 Wenn den die Gemeinde Fischereierlaubnisscheine ausgeben kann....oder meintest Du den in Niedersachsen nicht ges. erforderlichen Fischereischein.
 Den stellt halt die Gemeinde aus.

 @Locke
 Du brauchst doch nur eine Prüfung ablegen.
 Ob du selbst lernst, einen Crashkurs machst, oder tatsächlich etwas mehr Zeit investierst ist in Niedersachsen deine Entscheidung.
 Was kann ein Crashkurs schon groß vermitteln, mehr als ein Durchsprechen der Prüfungsfragen, kann es kaum sein.


----------



## Meerjungfrauman

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*



Schugga schrieb:


> Hey, Locke
> 
> Deine Anfrage ist zwar schon ein paar Monate her, aber ich antworte dennoch mal:
> 
> Ich bin auch aus Niedersachsen und habe meinen Schein in Bremen (Bremerhaven) in einem "Crashkurs" (2 Wochenenden) gemacht. Das war beim ASV Unterweser.
> 
> Du bekommst dann nach bestandener Prüfung einen Beleg dass Du die Prüfung bestanden hast ("Fischereiprüfungszeugnis").
> Damit gehst Du dann in Deinem Wohnort zum Bürgeramt, wo man Dir den Fischereierlaubnisschein ausstellt.



Eine Frau?Hier? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:


----------



## Rannebert

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*



Meerjungfrauman schrieb:


> Eine Frau?Hier? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:



Soll vorkommen, und nun steck das Testosteron direkt wieder in die Tasche, sonst zeigt sie dir mal, wo der Haken hängt!


----------



## Schugga

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*



Meerjungfrauman schrieb:


> Eine Frau?Hier? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:




Jaaaahaaaa #h
Wir sind überall 

Und seit ein paar Jahren dürfen wir sogar wählen gehen 




BERND2000 schrieb:


> @Schugga
> Wenn den die Gemeinde Fischereierlaubnisscheine ausgeben kann....oder  meintest Du den in Niedersachsen nicht ges. erforderlichen  Fischereischein.
> Den stellt halt die Gemeinde aus.



Ja, meinte den Fischereischein |rolleyes
Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Meerjungfrauman

*AW: Fischereischein Crash Kurs*



Schugga schrieb:


> Jaaaahaaaa #h
> Wir sind überall
> 
> Und seit ein paar Jahren dürfen wir sogar wählen gehen



Ich sehe schon, auch die letzten Männerndomänen fallen langsam#d

Ein großer Vorteil an einem Angeltag ist doch, dass man sich keine Gedanken um Kleidung,Haare und andere Äusserllichkeiten machen muss wenn man ans Wasser fährt. 

Offensichtlich muss man aber jetzt schon überdurschnittlichen Blondinen am Wasser rechnen!


----------

